# Nature's Oil Fragrance Oil Question



## SoapSap (Jan 11, 2018)

I rarely buy anything but Bramble Berry fragrances because they give very goo descriptions of the product. But I could not resist Nature's Oil version of "Coco Chanel".  I got it at Bulk Apothecary at a discount price and am just hoping it will be good to work with. The scent from the bottle is lovely. 

Has anyone ever used this scent from this manufacturer. I would appreciate knowing your opinion of the product.


----------



## artemis (Jan 11, 2018)

SoapSap said:


> I rarely buy anything but Bramble Berry fragrances because they give very goo descriptions of the product. But I could not resist Nature's Oil version of "Coco Chanel".  I got it at Bulk Apothecary at a discount price and am just hoping it will be good to work with. The scent from the bottle is lovely.
> 
> Has anyone ever used this scent from this manufacturer. I would appreciate knowing your opinion of the product.


Oh! My! What a wild ride that one was! I bought this for my mother. I had visions of a pale pink bar with a wispy black swirl. I mixed up the batter to a light trace, and added a tiny bit of brick red oxide. I added the FO and poured off some batter to make the black portion. The FO is quite dark and discolored my pink to a muted coral color? I turned around to get the AC... when I turned back, it was practically soap-on-a-stick! I had to force the AC to mix in. I managed a black section in the middle of the pinkish bars. I slammed the mold on the floor a few times for good measure. That was more than a year ago, and the scraps are still very strong. I don't have any of the bars. It's just not my scent. I do have some small soap pieces, though. I'll try to take a picture so you can see how the color changed. I don't think it morphed, I just think the FO itself was just that dark. In other words, it didn't continue to darken over time.  After experiencing a few other "fast" FOs, I don't think this was any worse than certain florals. I wish I'd known itnwas going to do that ahead of time. Please hold while I get a pic.


----------



## artemis (Jan 11, 2018)

Here are some little hearts I cut from the scraps. They are still very fragrant. I think it must be about a year and a half since I made them.


----------



## SoapSap (Jan 13, 2018)

Artemis,thank you. This information helps so much. Knowing what to expect makes big difference in my approach.


----------



## artemis (Jan 15, 2018)

I hope you will share details and pics (especially pics) after you've tried it


----------



## SoapSap (Feb 6, 2018)

Artemis, it has taken me a few weeks to get my test batch made and photographed. Thanks to your input on the scent I was able to have some success. I soaped with full water, high lard ratio, and low temps for both oil and lard solution and I did not stick blend. I only used my wish. Before adding the lye solution I colored the batter with TD. I thought this would help with the scent discoloring the soap. After I reached the emulsion stage I separated out a small amount of batter for a swirl color. Then, with everything ready to go I added the coco Chanel scent, wished, and poured it quickly into the loaf mold. It started to set up and rices a little so I gave it another stir before adding the swirl color. I swirled very quickly in the mold. There was no time to waste. 

Below are pictures of the finished test batch. It was only 1 pound, and even with this small a batch I had to work fast. I love the scent and will definitely make more. I do think I will either do just one color soap with this scent, or or a two-tone size by side. But probably just a one color soap. The beautiful scent is worth it. I found one ounce of fragrance for. One pound loaf to be appropriate for a nice strongly scented soap.


----------

